# Техподдержка

## Angel

У ASP линуха есть.

И там это продаёться как пакет услуг.

Завидую сисадину что он за небольшие деньги её получает.

У них нет call center, но они по мылу отвечают.

Идея в том, чтобы продавать эту поддержку.

Я же хочу именно call center.

Нужен линух генту да держи как и было на халяву.

Проблемы - звони.

Если выгодная идея и поддержите - реализуем.

----------

## sa10

Вроде русскими буквами написано, но если бы кто перевел на тот русский, на котором говорят в России последние 200-300 лет, было бы понятнее ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## fank

не особо телепатистые могут предположить, что на обсуждение выносится предложение организовать техподдержку для gentoo-пользователей

 :Laughing: 

хотел бы я посмотреть на это...

зрелище не для слабонервных

довольные и не особо усердные пользователи федоры и убунты ринутся покупать ответы на вопросы, которые сами собой разрешаются простым чтением документации (в том случае, конечно, когда сии вопросы в принципе освещаются, прямо или косвенно, в ней), гуглением, изучением исходников и тэпэ

целевая аудитория - ноль

ответ на эту сентенцию прост

кто сможет собрать пакет руками и написать в суппорт разработчикам - аааавтоматически выпадает из списка желающих получить индульгенцию от собственной криворукости

кто остаётся?

вот это непонятно   :Wink: 

----------

## viy

Зря так думаете.

В некоторых случаях мои боссы отдавали предпочтение тому, чтобы заплатить деньги за консультацию или приходящего спеца на определенную работу, т.к. вместе с этим они перекладывали ответственность на компанию, предоставляющую эти услуги. Это уже зависит от менеджмента.

Предложение имеет право на жизнь.

Вот только денег заработать точно не выйдет...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *viy wrote:*   

> Вот только денег заработать точно не выйдет...

 

Начать можно с меньшего... Купить телефон с большой батарейкой и набирать по-немножку клиентов.

----------

## Alice in W

да ну блин, я первая тогда застрелюсь...  :Sad:  на кого тогда надёжа, после актуальных свистоплясок с *бунтами толерантными и наоборот, novell&RH и прочим? бабки рулят окончательно, что ль? (а мозговитые всё равно всех на....т, пардон, gents... так, что ли???)

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> Зря так думаете.
> 
> В некоторых случаях мои боссы отдавали предпочтение тому, чтобы заплатить деньги за консультацию или приходящего спеца на определенную работу, т.к. вместе с этим они перекладывали ответственность на компанию, предоставляющую эти услуги. Это уже зависит от менеджмента.
> 
> Предложение имеет право на жизнь.
> ...

 

На самом деле Вы все очень зря смеетесь.

Это абсолютно нормальный подход везде на западе.

Так что комментарии viy очень правильные. Окромя последнего разумеется.

Фирмы платили и будут платить за поддержку.

И если для Gentoo ее никто не оказывает, то Gentoo у них стоять не будет!

Другое дело автор предлагает заниматься пассивным сексом....  :Wink: ))

А вот это уже действительно никого не устроит и никто заморачиваться не будет.

Нормальная поддержка, за которую действительно можно получать

деньги будь то Gentoo или что угодно должна заключаться в том,

чтобы фирма самостоятельно обслуживала парк машин на чужой территории

и ОТВЕЧАЛА!!! за отсутствие простоя этих машин, за отсутствие проблем,

как то вирусов испорченных дисков итд, а так же гарантировала свежее программное

обеспечение, которое было бы интегрировано в условия существующие на территории

заказчика и не конфликтовало с местным или купленным программным обеспечением.

Как представляется делать это на Gentoo для знающих людей было бы гораздо проще

нежели для других linux вариантов.

----------

## viy

Мой "последний" комментарий основан на личном опыте. Фирмы предпочитают нанимать студентов за мизерные деньги,

что влечет за собой гораздо более длинное "вливание", т.к. времени на работу после подготовки курсовых не так много остается.

У меня так было на 3-х работах из 4-х, где я успел побывать в течении 10 лет. Работать с такими "коллегами" просто нереально.

Примерно такое же отношение к фирмам, предлагающим консультативные и администраторские услуги: "А что там делать за такие деньги? Вон,

Вася за это червонец берет!" Именно поэтому заработать денег не выйдет. Точнее так --- пройдет много времени, прежде чем наработается клиентура,

сформируется имидж фирмы. И прежде чем потенциальные клиенты поймут, что они покупают отсутствие геморроя и выставляемый счет более чем обоснован, хотя бы возможностью сидеть на заднице спокойно. Короче вот, наболело. В последнее время начал отказывать таким "Сделай все за пару сотен", теперь либо говорим серьезно, либо у меня времени свободного больше.

Тут, для развития идеи, хорошо вкупе с поддержкой организовывать и свой дата-центр. У меня потребность в оном уже давно прослеживается.

И между прочим, я целиком эту идею поддерживаю. Моя мысль заключается в том, что не стоит ожидать больших доходов от такого предприятия. И ограничиваться только gentoo я бы не стал, мало этого. Как вариант --- найти знакомого, у которого уже имеется определенный парк серверов на линуксе и предложить ему либо организовать свой дата-центр (сообща), либо отдать на collocation сервера в дата-центр, что вы откроете. И брать одну сумму за размещение, и еще каких процентов 50-100 сверху за поддержку.

Алис, к сожалению так. Скажем ORACLE мне в банке на gentoo поставить не дали по одной простой причине --- теряется поддержка.

Я думаю, этот вопрос решаем, при наличии: (1) более четкого контроля за состоянием системы (вроде не использования ~-пакетов и криминальных CFLAGS), что у нас "затруднено" (2) организованной службы поддержки, что мы обсуждаем и (3) менеджеров, которые бы договорились с тем же ORACLE.

В любых остальных случаях --- смело пиши сюда, чем сможем, тем поможем. Мы парни такие, девушки нам нравяться  :Cool: 

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> Мой "последний" комментарий основан на личном опыте. Фирмы предпочитают нанимать студентов за мизерные деньги,
> 
> 

 

Я писал о ситуации в мире и в нормальных фирмах, руководители,

которых знают что чего стоит. В России все извращено в этом смысле.

Пока будет ворованный Виндовс сидеть будут на нем.

Студентов тоже можно нанимать, НО! с них ничего не спросишь.

Компенсацию не получишь. Т.е. это вариант когда надо сделать один компьютер.

Студенты хороши в ВУЗах.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> что влечет за собой гораздо более длинное "вливание", т.к. времени на работу после подготовки курсовых не так много остается.
> 
> У меня так было на 3-х работах из 4-х, где я успел побывать в течении 10 лет. Работать с такими "коллегами" просто нереально.
> ...

 

Именно.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Примерно такое же отношение к фирмам, предлагающим консультативные и администраторские услуги: "А что там делать за такие деньги? Вон,
> 
> Вася за это червонец берет!" Именно поэтому заработать денег не выйдет. Точнее так --- пройдет много времени, прежде чем наработается клиентура,
> ...

 

Еще раз. Не выйдет в России. В остальных местах выходит и очень прекрасно.

Труд человека в России не стоит ничего!!!

Именно по этому ожидать какой либо автоматизации труда не приходится.

Всегда дешевле заплатить Васе.

За рубежом фирмам выгоднее иметь дело с другой фирмой.

Не надо никого выгонять или сокращать - отказался от услуг и все.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И прежде чем потенциальные клиенты поймут, что они покупают отсутствие геморроя и выставляемый счет более чем обоснован, хотя бы возможностью сидеть на заднице спокойно. Короче вот, наболело. В последнее время начал отказывать таким "Сделай все за пару сотен", теперь либо говорим серьезно, либо у меня времени свободного больше.
> 
> 

 

Именно. Ответственности в бизнесе нет. Штрафов итд.

Поэтому экономия на всем лучший способ.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Тут, для развития идеи, хорошо вкупе с поддержкой организовывать и свой дата-центр. У меня потребность в оном уже давно прослеживается.
> 
> И между прочим, я целиком эту идею поддерживаю. Моя мысль заключается в том, что не стоит ожидать больших доходов от такого предприятия. И ограничиваться только gentoo я бы не стал, мало этого. Как вариант --- найти знакомого, у которого уже имеется определенный парк серверов на линуксе и предложить ему либо организовать свой дата-центр (сообща), либо отдать на collocation сервера в дата-центр, что вы откроете. И брать одну сумму за размещение, и еще каких процентов 50-100 сверху за поддержку.
> ...

 

Больших доходов нужно ждать от нефти и газа. Ну еще металлами выгодно торговать....

На счет дата-центр вне территории фирмы на это не все пойдут.

Так как появляется зависимость. Кроме того данные обычно интеллектуальная собственность предприятия. Не каждый станет это куда-то отдавать.

Такое может пройти скорее с вебом, где все и так публично.

Интранет же обычно закрыт.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Алис, к сожалению так. Скажем ORACLE мне в банке на gentoo поставить не дали по одной простой причине --- теряется поддержка.
> 
> Я думаю, этот вопрос решаем, при наличии: (1) более четкого контроля за состоянием системы (вроде не использования ~-пакетов и криминальных CFLAGS), что у нас "затруднено" (2) организованной службы поддержки, что мы обсуждаем и (3) менеджеров, которые бы договорились с тем же ORACLE.
> ...

 

Правильно что не дали. Значит не идиоты сидят. И я бы не дал. 

Четкий контроль за состоянием системы возможен только в случае регулярных

проверок оной. Т.е по сути сводится к написанию инструмента, который ее осуществляет по расписанию. Такого инструмента в Gentoo - нет.

К тому же огромный недостаток Gentoo это отсуствие четкого разделения

машины разработчика и пользователя.

На машине пользователея никаких Portage никаких компиляторов итд итп

стоять не должно! Если только машина для этого специально не предназначена.

Весь процесс должен происходить удаленно.

Точно так же как на установочной машине компиляция всего нового должна происходить в chroot и никак не задевать текущую инсталляцию.

Т.е. фактически должно стоять 2 системы.

Кроме того такая машина должна хранить профили не себя самой только,

а всех машин в сети и собирать все так как нужно для некой конкретной машины.

На сегодняшний день gentoo надо еще долго пилить напильником,

пока можно запускать на production. И очень жаль, что разработчики

этого не понимают. Система же которая никогда не дорастет до

production рано или позно умрет. Ну в лучшем случае ее "форкнут".

На последнее надежды больше всего.

Уж сейчас появилась Bintoo и системы Portage основанной на базе данных.

Т.е народ видит и чувствует недостатки.

При всей моей любви к Gentoo собирать систему за неделю

маразм чистой воды. Именно за это многие и издеваются над самой системой

так и над ее пользователями. И они правы во многим.

В стабильном варианте система обязана быть в бинарных пакетах!

Дальнейшие улучшения, ускорения и извращения должны становится делом

пользователей. Ведь нужно то всего несколько сборок по числу несовместимых

процессоров.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В любых остальных случаях --- смело пиши сюда, чем сможем, тем поможем. Мы парни такие, девушки нам нравяться 

 

Да я уже думал над этим вопросом. Пока решения не нашел.

----------

## fank

 *viy wrote:*   

> Зря так думаете.
> 
> В некоторых случаях мои боссы отдавали предпочтение тому, чтобы заплатить деньги за консультацию или приходящего спеца на определенную работу, т.к. вместе с этим они перекладывали ответственность на компанию, предоставляющую эти услуги. Это уже зависит от менеджмента.
> 
> Предложение имеет право на жизнь.
> ...

 

вот именно

к сожалению, я не сильно знаком с западной моделью бизнеса, но принцип "не трошь, ибо работает и так" мне (теперь) очень хорошо знаком

я вот сейчас и думаю, переводить мне серваки с дебиана на gentoo или нет

тупой пакетный менеджер (или, скорее, просто страшно непривычный, а потому неудобный) меня хоть и достал, зато ни одного сбоя пока не выдал

а вот система была сильно "побита" одним любителем устанавливать софт в /usr/local

а почему денег не удастся заработать? думаю, просто потому, что крупные компании будут ценить стабильность, а в этом смысле gentoo ничуть не лучше остальных дистров

на мелких сильно не заработаешь, потому как там будут экономить каждую копейку и вышеназванный принцип там основной, как мне кажется

мало кто пойдёт на всякие рискованный эксперименты

если уж продвигать техподдержку, тогда надо сначала продвинуть продукт

для этого надо сначала выяснить, в чём _бесспорные_ преимущества gentoo

простота не в их числе, и тут, я полагаю, техподдержка мало чем сможет помочь

остаётся действительно только одна ипостась суппорта - козлы отпущения

но и это тоже маловероятно, поскольку те, кто пойдут на риск (остаться без суппорта) и установят gentoo, скорее всего понимают, чем это им грозит

путано выразился, но, надеюсь, понятно  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   
> 
> В любых остальных случаях --- смело пиши сюда, чем сможем, тем поможем. Мы парни такие, девушки нам нравяться  
> 
> Да я уже думал над этим вопросом. Пока решения не нашел.

 

Это в смысле нормальным пацанам держаться от тебя подальше?   :Laughing: 

----------

## lefsha

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> к сожалению, я не сильно знаком с западной моделью бизнеса, но принцип "не трошь, ибо работает и так" мне (теперь) очень хорошо знаком
> 
> я вот сейчас и думаю, переводить мне серваки с дебиана на gentoo или нет
> ...

 

Правильный принцип. Проблемы не вижу.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> а почему денег не удастся заработать? думаю, просто потому, что крупные компании будут ценить стабильность, а в этом смысле gentoo ничуть не лучше остальных дистров
> 
> на мелких сильно не заработаешь, потому как там будут экономить каждую копейку и вышеназванный принцип там основной, как мне кажется
> ...

 

На эксперименты не пойдет не только мелкий бизнес, но и тем более крупный.

Если Вы изначально позиционируете Gentoo как эксперимент, то Вы сами отвечаете

себе на вопрос, годится ли  Gentoo на production...

Продолжая Вашу мысль. RedHat ничем не лучше SuSE, а тот Debian.

И однако же все зарабатывают деньги, которые Вам кажется не заработать....

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> если уж продвигать техподдержку, тогда надо сначала продвинуть продукт
> 
> для этого надо сначала выяснить, в чём _бесспорные_ преимущества gentoo
> ...

 

1. Именно. Если Вы сами не видите преимуществ Gentoo, то Вам нет никакого смысла

его поддерживать! Как можно продавать булочки, которые сам не любишь????

2. Смотря что понимать под простотой. Про себя могу сказать, что для меня

Gentoo самый простой дистрибутив. Под SuSE я даже не знал как компилировать ядро и как поставить одну программу не поставив другой... итд итп.

3. Вы неправильно понимаете на счет поддержки.

4. Ради козлов отпущения, даже не стоит начинать.

5. На заведомый риск НИКТО не пойдет!!!

6. Да действительно путано. И мало того очевидно непонятно самому себе.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Если Вы изначально позиционируете Gentoo как эксперимент, то Вы сами отвечаете
> 
> себе на вопрос, годится ли Gentoo на production...
> 
> 

 

нет, я имел в виду, что многие экспериментальные вещи доступны (легко) только на gentoo

возможно ошибаюсь, но история с beryl, по-моему, именно такова

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Именно. Если Вы сами не видите преимуществ Gentoo, то Вам нет никакого смысла
> 
> его поддерживать! Как можно продавать булочки, которые сам не любишь???? 

 

нет, отчего же?

для меня преимущества заключаются в том, что многое в системе *штатными* средствами можно настроить для работы в нештатном режиме

например, тот же упомянутый portage, который приколачивают к мускул, переписывают на C, дополняют модулями

причём, всё это люди, довольно далёкие от разрабатывания пакетных менеджеров

например, те же люди, кторорые пишут скрипты для рекурсивного удаления пакетов

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Смотря что понимать под простотой. Про себя могу сказать, что для меня
> 
> Gentoo самый простой дистрибутив. Под SuSE я даже не знал как компилировать ядро и как поставить одну программу не поставив другой... итд итп. 

 

да, именно у меня такая же ситуация   :Crying or Very sad: 

но это, к счастью, просто незнание другого дистрибутива

ибо, если не знаешь как сделать правильно (в контексте идеологии данного дистрибутива), это вовсе не означает, что это нельзя сделать очень просто

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Вы неправильно понимаете на счет поддержки.

 

я уже сделал реверанс на этот счёт

не позиционирую себя как гуру   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Ради козлов отпущения, даже не стоит начинать. 

 

нет, отчего же

за это будут платить большие деньги

мы же не будем продавать заведомо неработающий продукт, верно?

мы просто скажем коиенту, что в один прекрасный день все его пожелания просто могут оказаться невозможными по малозависящим от нас причинам

 *Quote:*   

> 5. На заведомый риск НИКТО не пойдет!!! 

 

ну, батенька, не будьте столь категоричны   :Smile: 

я бы сказал, на НЕПРОЧИТАННЫЙ риск никто не пойдёт

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Да действительно путано. И мало того очевидно непонятно самому себе.

 

верно  :Smile: 

иначе не задавал бы я вопросов, не сидел бы я на форумах   :Very Happy: 

но, думаю, вышесказанное, слегка прояснило мою позицию (или вернее, моё представление о происходящем)

 :Cool: 

----------

## lefsha

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Если Вы изначально позиционируете Gentoo как эксперимент, то Вы сами отвечаете
> 
> себе на вопрос, годится ли Gentoo на production...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Beryl на самом деле никому не нужен. И уж тем более для работы.

И уж тем более на фирме. Разве что если фирма продает компы с предустановленным Linux и пользователя надо позабавить...

А если обобщить, то source-based линуксы всегда были более мобильны нежели

основанные на собранных программах. И хотя во всех можно собрать программу из исходников, во многих это приведет к нарушению зарегистрированной версии

в менеджере пакетов и реально установленной. Что по себе есть проблема.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   1. Именно. Если Вы сами не видите преимуществ Gentoo, то Вам нет никакого смысла
> 
> его поддерживать! Как можно продавать булочки, которые сам не любишь????  
> ...

 

Это все  можно теоретически сделать! Но пока нет никого, кто бы это делал и поддерживал. Иначе бы ни один нормальный человек не сидел бы

на том что есть. В этом смысле, Ваши слова никакого отношения к Gentoo

не имеют. Тоже самое можно сказать абсолютно про любой дистрибутив Linux.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   2. Смотря что понимать под простотой. Про себя могу сказать, что для меня
> 
> Gentoo самый простой дистрибутив. Под SuSE я даже не знал как компилировать ядро и как поставить одну программу не поставив другой... итд итп.  
> ...

 

Давайте разберемся. Вы видели в инете выложенные rpm сборки различных программ? - наверняка. Что надо сделать пользователю, чтобы установить программу? 1. Узнать что какая то программа есть. 2. Найти сайт этой программы

и скачать ее оттуда. Итд итп. Вообщем мало чем отличается от Windows.

В Gentoo я пришел из FreeBSD. И давно отвык рыться по сайтам в поисках нужной программы возможно патчей к ней итд. Система сама находит где что лежит,

я лишь указываю что хочу. Мало того выбираю зеракала, соединение с которыми у меня самое лучшее.

А теперь представьте себе пользователя SuSE, которому захотелось изменить ядро.

Либо он штатными средствами устанавливает себе ядро 2-х летней давности,

либо роется в инете сам.

Мало того ему еще никто не сказал, что чтобы собрать ядро нужен компилятор..,

да еще заголовки...

И на конец ему никто не сказал, а что теперь нужно делать с этим всем добром...

Даже в Gentoo когда я ее ставил стояла какая то ерунда на эту тему.

Уже давно не смотрел. Но вроде как есть 2 способа поставить ядро.

Я потом долго думал и никак не мог сообразить зачем нужен второй...

Мало того первый способ был так криво описан, что ставить не захочешь...

Но как оказалось потом, система устроена так, что все! делает сама.

Ничего копировать как было написано в руководстве не надо...

Понятно, что в руководстве о SuSE об этом ни слова. Зачем? Ведь скоро выйдет новая версия и там все будет....

В этом смысле абсолютно верная идеология у Gentoo, которая именно облегчает поддержку системы в нормальном состоянии это отсуствие версии!!!

В такой системе как Linux - не может быть никаких версий!

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   4. Ради козлов отпущения, даже не стоит начинать.  
> 
> нет, отчего же
> ...

 

Я еще раз повторяю так работать даже лучше и не начинать!

Это страшная российская психология как бы кого надурить.

А в итоге дурим сами себя. Нормальные люди только головами качают...

Я это просто ненавижу!!! Давайте оставим этот вопрос.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   5. На заведомый риск НИКТО не пойдет!!!  
> 
> ну, батенька, не будьте столь категоричны  
> ...

 

Нет уж буду. В подобных вещах иметь риск даже расчитанный надо

быть как минимум идиотом. Настоящий риск это невозможность контролировать

события, которые сопутствуют твоему делу. Так например нельзя контролировать

погоду итд. Человек который допускает риск в таком деле - признается, что

он его не контролирует. И значит признается в собственной проф. непригодности.

Так что ни один нормальный руководитель фирмы на это не пойдет.

----------

## Angel

Основа предложения не нова, а на основе того что кто-то её продаёт.

У меня на работе бывают такие запарки что я бы лучше за них заплатил по анологии с АСП линухом 150 рублей в месяц.

Потому что е-усь с элементарной проблемой а кто-то уже с ней потрахался.

Технически как у нас на работе работает call center.

Работ у меня несколько, протоколы разные и не удевляйтесь.

На уровне секретарш.

Есть коробочка cisco 186 которая поддерживает телефонные протоколы H.323 и sip.

Она заболела и коробочку домой забрала, бедная у неё по H.323 ей надо на сайт лезть и IP менятять, но админы на 100% справятся.

На SIP проще.

Звонки проходят - люди работают.

Можно через софт решить.

Но лучше коробочка cisco ata 186 которую мы включаем по мере того как захотим оказать техподдержку и получить деньги, и по мере нежелания выключаем.

Ну что, переложим проблемы на друг-друга за деньги?

----------

## Alice in W

если уж пошла такая пьянка - то можно также за денюшку просто собирать у себя бинарии под заказ, под индивидуальный комп. На трезвую голову (  :Embarassed:  ) - вполне стоящая мысль, дело только за рекламой. Техподдержку в одном флаконе за отдельную плату, тоже. Реальный выход для опенсорса. Серьёзное хорошее дело можно замутить.

OFF

а со сколька постов - tux' lil helper-то начинается? думала - 72, а чего-то нету пока...   :Crying or Very sad: 

/OFF

----------

## viy

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

> OFF
> 
> а со сколька постов - tux' lil helper-то начинается? думала - 72, а чего-то нету пока...  
> 
> /OFF

 75,150,300,600,1000

----------

## calculator

На пустом месте открыть call центр имхо занятие не благодарное - нужно еще что нибуть, а вернее может суппорт будет вторичной услугой. Если начинать на крупной площадке, то binhost под safe флаги можно было бы организовать для привлечения клиентов. Месяца на 3 поставить его в открытый доступ, в дальнейшем для клиентов услуги "по нарастающей": 1)binhost+email+forum support 2)+Hotline support 3)+monitoring 4)+phone support 5)...

1) ИМХО если будет грамотно продуманая политика 1 эшелона с соотв. ценовой категорией мы получим переезд _правильных_ пользователей с убунты  :Wink:  Причем основной упор наверно нужно будет сделать на хорошую документацию, а основным занятием суппорта в этой сфере должна быть помощь в поиске нужной информации. А большое количество людей которые о тебе знают с положительной стороны это уже хорошо - минимум это потенциальные клиенты.

...

2..x) Я думаю желающие были бы, так как каждый уважающий себя администратор понимает, что гарантированная оперативная поддержка просто необходима.

P.S. В итоге почему бы в планах опрос не сделать? Обратить внимание людей на него через разные источники.

P.P.S. Под лежачий камень вода не течет.

----------

## fank

стратегия, ИМХО, сильно напоминает развитие хостинговой компании

то есть, забацать хостинг на gentoo, но отдавать полностью серваки клиенту

пусть он сам обновляет свою систему, но бинари будут сугубо свои

----------

## calculator

Не только хостинг, я последнее время очень часто встречаю темы в форуме вроде: Решили постепенно переходить на Linux, как организовать, что делать?

----------

## fank

так это же будет уже совсем жёсткий суппорт   :Smile: 

я так понял, что изначально нужна поддержка on demand, так сказать

а тут, выходит, нужно много чего делать для таких задач, как миграция с одной платформы на другую

ведь получится, что если есть какой-то набор функционала, и он стабильно работает, то совсем необязательно держать для (внутренней) поддержки отдельного человека

или же админ чисто виндовз и думает переходить

тут нужно решение "под ключ"

могу пример из собственной практики

есть у меня куча виндоюзеров, программеров и инженеров, все достаточно грамотные люди

есть аутлук плюс шаренный адресбук (business contact manager)

например, нужно избавиться от МС офиса и заодно от аутлука

ну офису замена понятно какая

а вот с аутглюком есть проблемы

и, я бы сказал, они больше всего связаны с конвертированием почты из ОЛ

последнюю ветку не пробовал, конечно, может поправили

далее встаёт проблема с расшариванием контактов

есть вариант - ЛДАП, но вот завести его - не так уж и просто как хотелось бы

к слову, я его победил, и продемонстрировал начальству, что работает намного удобнее и лучше чем ОЛ

при такой схеме ОЛ не может отображать контакты немедленно при наборе в поле TO:, а ТБ делает это на раз

далее - проблема, как перенести уже существующие контакты в лдап (я использовал опенлдап и АД)

нужно писать скрипты - нужно время, а у меня его немного

к чему веду?

нужно готовить конкретное законченное решение, типа, "У вас есть ОЛ? Он вас задолбал окончательно? Не хотите платить некрософту?" -У нас есть решение всех ваших проблем!

то есть придут спецы - и полностью переведут без значимых потерь функционала

а потом и поддержку купить можно

скрипты там дописывать, консультации разные и всё такое

а вот в моём случае - потери есть

где в ТБ календарь?

нет, не говорите мне про Lightning или Sunbird

вижу я их, убого пока всё...

----------

## calculator

ИМХО нужно именно несколько базовых решений, к которым потом фактически и будет крепиться техподдержка верхних уровней. Вот к примеру asplinux: "Сервер для "1С:Предприятие" на Linux — одной кнопкой" Чем не решение?

Что касается поддержки 1-х уровней, опять же, у asplinux'а с дистрибутивом продавалась поддержка(вроде на 3 месяца). Здесь нужно будет заниматься всем, но соблюдая баланс цена/энергозатраты, создавать репутацию.

Про персонал сложно сказать. Опять же если это инвестор, то при хорошем раскладе потом соотв. его процент. А на голом интузиазме такую тему очень наврятли поднять. Может легче ALTLinux постепенно пересаживать с сизифа на portage+binhost?  :Smile:  Хотя ALTLinux'у России наверно хватит?  :Wink: 

P.S. поеду на выходные с лопатой/картошкой пообщаюсь  :Smile: 

----------

## Angel

Не получилось у меня с приучением пользователей к линуху.

Предпосылки к переходу: вирусы, непредсказуемость, тормоза от версии к версии при том же железе и тех же задачах.

Девушка на линуксе.

Не знаю чем она думает...

...

Смотри какой я тебе монитор купил, ща давай подключим.

...

...

А вы со старого монитора все файлы мне переписали?

Вроде работа простая, перетаскивать эконки и отвечать по телефону и на почту.

И меня эта техподдержка в моём лице задолбала. Звонят и у них игра не ставится, потом как сделать pgf, письмо не уходит.

Сам создал тему про техподдержку, и сам на неё нарвался.

Нооо, потихонечку я из проблемы выхожу. Фирма apple, решила перейти на писи платформу, но у них это как-то очень медленно шло и не получалось. И программисты энтузиасты помогли развиться этой маленькой компании, и адаптировали mac os под интел и АМД. Помните раньше люди всегда в форумах дрались что лучше мак или писи или амд или интел. Все помирились, теперь о самой системе.

Это юникс, но те кто в ней работают этим не заморачиваются, если конечно не хотят. Root запись даже по умолчанию не активна, так что испортить мышкой нельзя. Народ обучать не пришлось, они сами разобрались. 

Я себе её поставил после анекдота:

Начальник ― секретарю:

- Катенька, дорогая, перепиши месячную отчетность нашим партнерам, они сейчас к тебе подойдут.

- Добрый день, это вам переписать oтчетность?

- Добрый день, да, будьте так любезны, вот чистая дискета, можно на нее.

- Да, конечно.

Вставляет в дисковод. И….

# mkfs -t vfat -c /dev/fd0h1440

# mount -t vfat -o iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

# find / -noleaf -type f -name Otchet_april. [a-zA-Z] -exec cp '{ }'; /mnt/floppy

# ls -la /mnt/floppy/Otchet_april. [a-z][A-Z] && sync

- Возьмите пожалуйста!

Партнеры.

- Ниффига себе!!!

- Что такое?!… Я опять отмонтировать забыла?!

А ведь я всё это иногда набираю, и от этого считаю себя умным.

Но после mac os я понял что всё в жизни просто.

Разьве нужны лишние слова близким людям чтобы понять друг друга?

Также и компу не нужны лишние команды чтобы понять тебя.

ЗЫ

Сервер как был на генту так и будет, но он уже два года проработал, а буквально вчера заменил в нём сегейты на сегейты с NCQ.

----------

## viy

Я тоже давно уже на MacBook смотрю, достали пляски, хочется уже просто работать...

----------

## Angel

 *viy wrote:*   

> Я тоже давно уже на MacBook смотрю, достали пляски, хочется уже просто работать...

 

Могу посоветовать:

http://forum.insanelymac.com/

Подразделение apple, самые светлые умы.

От себя добавлю что мак получается не 99%, а все 100%.

----------

